
What You Lose When You Gain a Spouse - eplanit
https://www.theatlantic.com/family/archive/2019/07/case-against-marriage/591973/
======
strooper
Apart from the article, Pew research center data is full of made up numbers
[1]. I remember one particular research on sharia law [2] where it mentioned
that 82% people in Bangladesh support making sharia the official law, yet, the
fact is, no Islamist parties came close to power in the ~50 years history of
the country.

Once again, Pew research is just full of hokum.

[1] [https://www.econlib.org/facts-opinions-and-the-pew-
research-...](https://www.econlib.org/facts-opinions-and-the-pew-research-
centers-pseudoscience/) [2] [https://www.pewforum.org/2013/04/30/the-worlds-
muslims-relig...](https://www.pewforum.org/2013/04/30/the-worlds-muslims-
religion-politics-society-beliefs-about-sharia/)

~~~
js2
> 82% people in Bangladesh.

82% of Muslims, who are 90% of the population of Bangladesh, so it's 74% of
people. Further, only 39% of those 74%, so now we're down to 29% of the
population, believe sharia should apply to non-Muslims. I can imagine reasons
why even those 29%, much less the other 71%, might not want to vote for an
Islamist party. Lastly, I don't know the first thing about Bangladesh
politics, but apparently the largest Islamist party was banned from national
elections:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangladesh_Jamaat-e-
Islami](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangladesh_Jamaat-e-Islami)

Your first link is a torturous opinion piece (oh irony) by a Cato Institute
member[1]. I'll leave it at that.

1\. [https://www.cato.org/people/thomas-
firey](https://www.cato.org/people/thomas-firey)

